# Texas oyster reefs need our help



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

DONE , THANK YOU


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Done. Let’s roll


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> Done. Let’s roll


Are we able to submit even though we’re not Texas residents?


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

Dave at Swan Point fly shop turned a bunch of us onto this a couple of weeks ago at the HB tournament in Rockport.
Done deal and I strongly suggest that everyone and then some go to this site and do your due diligence. Please.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

GREAT NEWS (thread below, photo for people without IG)









Grahame Jones Fishing on Instagram: "The Texas Parks and Wildlife Commission just voted unanimously to APPROVE the closure of the Mesquite Bay Complex to commercial oyster harvest!!! #saveourreefs #rescueourreefs #oysterreefs #oysterharvest #oysters Proud of so many friends who worked tirelessly to see this important regulation pass today. And thank you to the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department employees and non-profit partners in conservation. #OneTeam @cca_texas @ccanational @flatsworthytx @guadalupe_river_tu @alvin_dedeaux_fly_fishing @allwaterguides @jtvanzandt @danielleprewett @sac.a.lait @shanebonnot @jdblaha63 @cassiooohh @theflytrapco @theskiffwanderer @owengayler @patrickdmurray @captain_mason @threecurl @woodlane @texas_bha @babesonbay @deaconspoint @elaine.dietz"


Grahame Jones Fishing shared a post on Instagram: "The Texas Parks and Wildlife Commission just voted unanimously to APPROVE the closure of the Mesquite Bay Complex to commercial oyster harvest!!! #saveourreefs #rescueourreefs #oysterreefs #oysterharvest #oysters Proud of so many friends who...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

Awesomeness!


----------



## tprewett83 (5 mo ago)

Good work everyone. Hopefully Texas can help the kickoff our own companies, like Texas Oyster Company, that will build mariculture's to farm raise oysters. These mariculture's can regenerate our waters while also providing us a sustainable source of oysters to market. We need to support these companies and encourage TPWD to as well.


----------



## Stickmanmitch (12 mo ago)

awesome!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

tprewett83 said:


> Good work everyone. Hopefully Texas can help the kickoff our own companies, like Texas Oyster Company, that will build mariculture's to farm raise oysters. These mariculture's can regenerate our waters while also providing us a sustainable source of oysters to market. We need to support these companies and encourage TPWD to as well.


Farms would most likely be worse for the environment. Like I stated earlier in this thread…RESPONSIBLE harvest of wild oysters is the way to go. A certain number of tags and tough shit for everyone else. They can go meat haul baby trout from Louisiana.


----------



## scottsflyshop (Oct 2, 2011)

Take care of them


----------

